# Struggling to make progress



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2016)

Have have been struggling for a fair while to make any sort of headway in my golf. Always two forward, two back, so thought I'd ask some of the resident experts for help!

I am currently working with Pro to try and get through the ball at impact but making no progress, on top of that feel a load of old faults coming back and I'm now hitting weak right and pull left - don't even have a consistent miss.

Some things I think I struggle with.

Over rotation of hips.
I never generate that tight, coiled, feeling at the top of my backswing.
Never feel in a position to get to pact properly.
Vertical instability (body).
Lateral instability (head).

Any pointers, from real experts, would be gratefully appreciated. Am embarrassed to go back to my pro at the moment

[video=youtube_share;nvNnUpMkGdY]https://youtu.be/nvNnUpMkGdY[/video]

Non experts are, without doubt, welcome to take the p1**


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 28, 2016)

Video # 2

[video=youtube_share;SSTR2XZVMY4]https://youtu.be/SSTR2XZVMY4[/video]

Apologies angle not brilliant.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 28, 2016)

Cant help with part one im afraid. Nowhere near qualified.


Part 2 (non experts) is something i can help with :thup:


----------



## Three (Jan 28, 2016)

It's not a bad swing but you are very rigid, looks like you can't separate your hips and shoulders, they all move together which you allude to.    You definitely need to address that with some stretching /separation exercises.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 28, 2016)

Another non expert 

The right elbow looks to leave the body quite a way making the swing quite flat and rounded,

Have you tried this ?

[video=youtube;D1ebpSbk0qo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1ebpSbk0qo[/video]


----------



## louise_a (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't know what half the things in the OP are, sounds to me that you are overcomplicating things, get your pro to sort you out.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2016)

No expert but few things id get you do.

Left hand grip looks way too weak. Doubt you can see any knuckles at all.  Try and see to at least two.  You won't hinge the club properly if its too weak. 

Head shifting off the ball on back swing.  Try and keep it more stable.  When I shift way off the ball with my body and head I go into shan**ville. 

Try to make a more centred turn.  When you head moves off the ball you will struggle to control the low point of your swing.  

Plenty of videos on centred turn and proper extension.   think these two changes would dramatically improve your ball striking.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2016)

[video=youtube;e-fHq3VKz3g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-fHq3VKz3g[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 29, 2016)

[video=youtube;YjE8IM-ivV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjE8IM-ivV8[/video]

His summing up at the end is a good example of what id like to see you do.    there is probably a load of other things the pros can point out but pretty sure this will get you hitting well without too much hassle. 


I hit 80/100 sh**ks at the range till bob and the coach said turn, don't sway.  Instantly changed for me.  I had been swaying way off the ball with a driver all last winter at the range.  It didn't translate into a iron swing as the head was so much smaller and on the ground. With driver I could somewhat get away with it. Irons I had no chance.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2016)

Some of the feedback and videos, so far, much appreciated. 

Sometimes a different persons eye can see things that I cannot.

Keeping centred 
Elbow
Grip

Are all things I can work on.

Will look into flexibility but have Never been a very bendy person so that ones a longer path!

Thanks all :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jan 29, 2016)

For me, you are definitely getting better mate.  Improving your golf is a journey and its important to remember to be a little patient.  You are not going to see obvious signs of improvement from every round you play.   In fact, you may have a month of playing pants, but then the next couple of weeks play like a dream.  That's how it tends to work for most folk...... unless your NWJocko.  The key point for me, is that season by season , your handicap is going the right way.  


My only comment from the vids above and having had a few rounds with you this year is that you tend to loose a bit of height in the down swing and bob up and down a bit.......this leads to a few fat and thin shots.   Some players make this work though....anyhow,  keep up with the lessons, you are definitely on the right track, and i'm not just saying that becasue you whopped me 3&2 at Birchy's track this Summer.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 29, 2016)

How often are you Getting out for a game or over to the Range at the moment Craig?  
Personally I think its difficult to make much headway with limited playing and Practice time. 
I can only speak from personal experience.. When I started out I was at the range which also had a pitch and putt, Practicing on average 6 times a week and I got to pretty much where I am now (16 years later) within a couple of years.

As soon as I stopped working at it I plateaued and Ive been there ever since.
Im probably a bit more savvy round the course but that's it.

Im no swing Guru but if your limited for Time but determined to get the H'cap down try and do what you can at Home. You mentioned Stability a lot.. I've found Sit ups/crunches work well. Chipping in the garden off a piece of Carpet... Anything you can that puts a club in your hand. 

Full swing wise, I don't know, it'll come though.

Everyone's game ebbs and Flows and its a bad time of the year to get any consistency. 
Your handicap has got a bit to come down yet, just keep at it :thup:


----------



## the_coach (Jan 29, 2016)

if you taking series of lessons keep it up - but you gotta pay real attention to set-up instructions assuming you got some

don't slip back into what feels comfortable as it will be wrong and give you the same issues re strike and ball flight

take a close look at your set-up face on and you'll see a bunch of stuff that is likely given you some problems

both hands are in 'weak' position, lead hand very weak - rotated too much to counterclockwise on the handle this is going to make getting the face angle back to square a ways difficult

guessing this is 5i/6i look where your weight is at set-up on the lead side which is putting both your head tad in front of the ball plus the shoulders are level-ish to the ground, this impacts the plane of the body turn, shoulders, so the little ways flatter shoulder turn, move off the ball to the trailside to get behind it and the little ways 'lift' out of posture going back to the top

this set-up stuff is going to influence the ways you feel you have to swing and deliver the clubhead making you make a bunch of compensations throughout the motion that will make real consistent solid contact little ways more difficult than it would be if the 'hold' on the handle was a little ways tidier and the posture and alignment set-up a ways better

take a look at some good face on posture set-ups with a mid iron see where the head/eyes are in relation to the ball, look at where the weight is, shoulder relationship to the ground (and target line) 
so look at the spine angle - how face on the trail shoulder is little ways lower than the lead, spine tilt slightly aways from target, head eyes not in front of the ball

also need to look and change how the 'hold' is on the handle as this will affect set-up which all affects motion

_get your Pro (if not done already) to take some pics of you in a good set-up, good grip, from face-on and dtl then you have some reference you can use to monitor how you set-up from the get-go - and you gotta to be real rigorous in the ways you do this as it will play a critical part in being able to improve

real important you monitor this with rigor - don't slip back into 'comfortable'
_
once you got grip, set-up in better shape, posture angles, weight, head - will be a ways easier to keep a centered turn keeping posture angles, feeling left shoulder rotate back and down under the chin and then better able to stay in posture to the top - start down from the ground up, staying behind, turning down and through to a balanced finish


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2016)

Thanks for the input;

@ Andy. I know I'm improving but always go back to the same problems.  Makes me think something fundamental isn't right.

@ Dave. Embarrassed to say I've spent Â£100 on range balls this month. I'm not practicing right and can't see why I keep going backwards!

@ Coach. Thank you. Can you elaborate on grip more, both hands?

Hit a few more balls this afternoon trying to practice some of the things raised. In balls 50 - 100 saw some real positive results.


----------



## the_coach (Jan 29, 2016)

take a look how the handle lies more in the fingers so when the hand closes fingers first hand second the thumb is on top of the left side of handle  and the crease between thumb and 1st finger is pointing/angled to mid right shoulder so when you look down at address without moving the head (also assuming posture, head position are a good place) you can see 2&1/2 knuckles of this hand 

when both hands close the pressure should not be so tight that the forearms tense (harden up) they stay soft relaxed


[video=youtube;wMLpg38gEJE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMLpg38gEJE[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Jan 29, 2016)

so when the complete hold both hands is formed it feels that the palms  are pretty much parallel to each other and like wise the crease between  the thumb and 1st finger of this hand is parallel to and matches the  other the crease again points around mid trail shoulder
the thumb pad  rests on the top of the right side of the handle the 1st finger forms a  'trigger' and there is a little ways of a space between it and the rest  of the fingers

[video=youtube;4kG19zHrdiY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kG19zHrdiY[/video]


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 29, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			@ Dave. Embarrassed to say I've spent Â£100 on range balls this month. I'm not practicing right and can't see why I keep going backwards!
.
		
Click to expand...

Â£100 a month! Well that's blown my 1st theory out of the water!
2nd theory... Your just Knackered and you need a week away from the range

Try having a night where you hit only 3/4 wedges. No swing thoughts, just think tempo..Works for me when I'm struggling  :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 29, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Â£100 a month! Well that's blown my 1st theory out of the water!
2nd theory... Your just Knackered and you need a week away from the range

Try having a night where you hit only 3/4 wedges. No swing thoughts, just think tempo..Works for me when I'm struggling  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was a touch alarmed to be honest. That's 1000 balls and not financially sustainable! 

@ Coach Thanks, these are great


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 30, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Was a touch alarmed to be honest. That's 1000 balls and not financially sustainable! 

@ Coach Thanks, these are great
		
Click to expand...

Â£10 for 100 balls????? Where are you practicing, Harrods?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 30, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Try having a night where you hit only 3/4 wedges. No swing thoughts, just think tempo..Works for me when I'm struggling  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like a great tip, will have a go at that.
Cheers coach Qwerty 



bluewolf said:



			Â£10 for 100 balls????? Where are you practicing, Harrods?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at them goalposts mate, looks like Trafford Centre.
So may as well be 
Â£10 for 100 though


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2016)

Huds, don't be embarrassed going back to your pro for help, that's what you pay him for.

My opinion is worthless so on this occasion I'll keep schtum. 

Good luck.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Â£10 for 100 balls?????
		
Click to expand...

Another reason not to practice!!

At least Dick Turpin wore a friggin mask


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 30, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Another reason not to practice!!

At least Dick Turpin wore a friggin mask

Click to expand...

If I was paying a tenner per 100 I'd expect a little Manc boy to bring me drinks and pay me compliments whilst I was hitting!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			If I was paying a tenner per 100 I'd expect a little Manc boy to bring me drinks and pay me compliments whilst I was hitting!!!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Is your hc less than it was 12 months ago?    Yes

Are you having lessons, practising and playing enough?   Yes 

Do you think youre now as good as youll ever get?   No

Its coming, its just taking longer than you or I both want it too.

Of course all the practical help you have just been given is right, but if you fill your head up with all that, as well as the stuff youve  already got going on, I fear it could have a negative reaction.

I say, trust your pro. One thing at a time. Dont review your game at the end of a round, a week or a month. Have a yearly review, to see how far youve come on. Be patient with the process.

Heres this coming from the most impatient man in the world :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 30, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I say, trust your pro. One thing at a time. Dont review your game at the end of a round, a week or a month. Have a yearly review, to see how far youve come on. Be patient with the process. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Excellent post.   it is easy to get downheartened when working on one thing or another but this nugget here rings true. 

Improvement tends to creep forward, sometimes unnoticed. Its better to look at the bigger picture to see what's really going on. 

My handicap creeped up slightly last year but I finished the season confident that I was better player than I was 12 months earlier.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2016)

Spot on davey la, it's all about trusting and believing in your pro. Huds, if you haven't  got that then find somebody you can trust.

Other thing is, try not to get too technical about the golf swing, it's simple really.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 30, 2016)

Bloody typical.. The first time Davey has a sensible thought and he has to write it on here because no one's around to hear it.. Flamin bookie feeder..

Craig, it wasn't long back that you were knocking it round Reddish Vale under par in tough conditions off 3/4 handicap.. Stop thinking that everyone with a low HC has a textbook swing!! They don't.. They just learn to play with what they have. They make fewer mistakes.. You are hugely better than you were 12 months ago.. Trust me, I've witnessed the good and the bad..


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Buzzing off the last 3 posts :rofl:

Dont know if this is you Craig, but its certainly me. The number one thing I dont get in golf is form. The last few weeks Ive hit one over par on the front nine, then followed that with a pb of 83. Then last week had a solid knock at Fleetwood. 

Then I played through the week, couldnt hit a barn door. Played like its the first time ive ever picked up a club. Scored 29 and was lucky to get that many. Fats, thins and even the old slice was back. Frustrated isnt the word.

I also think better players have a better feel of how to fix things when they go wrong. Where as I compound the crapness and go from bad to worse


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

Apologies if the OP appeared to be a "woe is me" type post, that wasn't the intent but can see how it might be read that way given the wording.

Was merely after some feedback from some of the experts as I still feel my swing is built on sand. I know this because I feel it week in week out. Some of the original feedback concurs and it's refreshing to get some new insight.

Davie La also hit the nail about struggling to 'self diagnose'. Bloody hard. Another reason why I reached out on this forum.

As for my game, I know I'm improving slowly, but know I need to crack this instability issue else the rest of my swing is just compensating for it and never going to consistently produce results.

I have realistic goals and am not doing anything like aiming for Cat 1 by June or proclaiming big things for my game to put pressure in myself. Am not even bothered by ups and downs in form, I'm not a pro so this will happen! The only pressure I still need to work on is anxiety to play well at meets!

Having said that, I've made great strides in mental approach, an area where I know I wasn't good. Have a new on course approach and is really helping.

I also trust my coach.

That said, the non technical feedback proves what a quality bunch of Internet weirdos some of the NW crew are. Thanks fellas :thup:

And, finally, it's Â£5.35 / 100 balls, after 20% 'discount'. This leads me to conclude that I clearly need a maths tutor as well as a golf coach.:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 30, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Apologies if the OP appeared to be a "woe is me" type post, that wasn't the intent but can see how it might be read that way given the wording.

Was merely after some feedback from some of the experts as I still feel my swing is built on sand. I know this because I feel it week in week out. Some of the original feedback concurs and it's refreshing to get some new insight.

Davie La also hit the nail about struggling to 'self diagnose'. Bloody hard. Another reason why I reached out on this forum.

As for my game, I know I'm improving slowly, but know I need to crack this instability issue else the rest of my swing is just compensating for it and never going to consistently produce results.

I have realistic goals and am not doing anything like aiming for Cat 1 by June or proclaiming big things for my game to put pressure in myself. Am not even bothered by ups and downs in form, I'm not a pro so this will happen! *The only pressure I still need to work on is anxiety to play well at meets!*

Having said that, I've made great strides in mental approach, an area where I know I wasn't good. Have a new on course approach and is really helping.

I also trust my coach.

That said, the non technical feedback proves what a quality bunch of Internet weirdos some of the NW crew are. Thanks fellas :thup:

And, finally, it's Â£5.35 / 100 balls, after 20% 'discount'. This leads me to conclude that I clearly need a maths tutor as well as a golf coach.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You shouldn't feel anxious/pressured to perform at any meet mate, it's supposed to be enjoyable and fun. Only you can change that, we'll still take the mick out of you regardless :whoo:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			You shouldn't feel anxious/pressured to perform at any meet mate, it's supposed to be enjoyable and fun. Only you can change that, we'll still take the mick out of you regardless :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Like death and taxes, I know I can rely on that mate


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 30, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Like death and taxes, I know I can rely on that mate 

Click to expand...

If you're feeling under pressure to perform, then make sure you're in my group at future meets. No one can watch me flailing along and feel any pressure whatsoever. 
#YOTW


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			If you're feeling under pressure to perform, then make sure you're in my group at future meets. No one can watch me flailing along and feel any pressure whatsoever. 
#YOTW
		
Click to expand...

The thought had crossed my mind after Reddish Vale!

#owoooooooooooooh


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Â£5.35? That's 15p less than aintree! Netherly (lee park way) is Â£7-7.50 

begs the question, if you trust your pro, then why come here for advice...? 

The meet pressure I get in abundance! Hence my acceptance speech on the fleetwood thread. 

Much love, my dundonald driving partner


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			begs the question, if you trust your pro, then why come here for advice...? 

Click to expand...

Because once it goes tits up @ the range I can't self diagnose and don't have a PGA pro on tap 24/7


----------

